# Distended belly?????



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright boys, just quick one for you, see what you guys think is best way to go about this.

Iv been training for couple years now, iv slowly went from 10.5 stone to 12.5 stone due to training hard and eating more or less as much of anything as I can.

Now I have not got a pick of fat on the likes of my arms,chest, back, legs etc but for some reason my stomach sits out quite a bit. I find myself having to hold it in a lot to make it look in line with the rest of my body if you get me.

The thing is though, when I tense my stomach I can feel and see my abs come through, although its when I relax my stomach and breathe out that it comes out!!!

Iv read about the stomach becoming distended?? And the likes of stomach vacuums??

Does any of this work??

Any help appreciated boys!!

Cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pics would help mate, wanna see the extent of what your talking about.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm exactly the same mate. It could be a number of things from lordosis (excessive curvature of the lower spine) to bloating from protein, lactose intolerance, food allergy in general, weak stomach muscles (not the main washboard abs but the obliques). I'd google it and look in to the reasons you find and see if any fit your circumstances.

For me I think it is/was caused by too much protein from shakes and using milk. I've replaced milk with water and started using a probiotic specifically designed to help digest protein and my stomach is now noticably flatter. The rest is just fat which I'm also working on!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have you tried cutting before, problem may subside, but yeah get pics up


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i was like that when i was skinny, it could be due to your physique not been filled out, at 12 stone to that may be your answer.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

stomach vacuum?

i have this vision of someone somewhere standing with a dyson up their ass


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big steve said:


> stomach vacuum?
> 
> i have this vision of someone somewhere standing with a dyson up their ass


gay thoughts = gay man


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> gay thoughts = gay man


Nasty!!! Perhaps visceral fat? Do you do cardio?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

is it still gay if its up a hot blondes ass


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I doubt it's distended, belly is the last and hardest place to lose fat. Might just take more dieting or just put up with it if your going up bulk up!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> is it still gay if its up a hot blondes ass


Like hulk hogans?? Yes


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Like hulk hogans?? Yes


do you think the hulk is hot


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> do you think the hulk is hot


I thought u was describing the ideal temperature that u like of the blonde gents rectum that you would be entering


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> I thought u was describing the ideal temperature that u like of the blonde gents rectum that you would be entering


lol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I know how you feel mate. I was 16st and around 20% body fat (think I had a 2 pack going on, 4 pack when tensed - thats not counting the pecks lol @ 10 pack people)

I would have to hold my breathe to not look fat when topless. Anyway since then I cut down to 14.5 stones at around 14% (lost my caliper) My belly is in line now, got a 6 pack although the separation could be better, must drop down to 10-8%bf.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

my stomach does this. if i tense its flat and can see the abs but if i let go it sits out like a hard potbelly. very annoying


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

shane22 said:


> my stomach does this. if i tense its flat and can see the abs but if i let go it sits out like a hard potbelly. very annoying


Yes mate you've hit the nail on the head!!! Its like a Hard Pot Belly!!!!

No lads i dont do any cardio as Iv always been bulking, and if it wasnt for this stomach problem, i think id ever want or need to cut!!!!

I do take alot of protein obviously and alot of milk also, maybe these could be something to do with it!!!

Doin my head in!!!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ulster_timbo said:


> Yes mate you've hit the nail on the head!!! Its like a Hard Pot Belly!!!!
> 
> No lads i dont do any cardio as Iv always been bulking, and if it wasnt for this stomach problem, i think id ever want or need to cut!!!!
> 
> ...


Do you engage your abs when your training mate.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Do you engage your abs when your training mate.


Tbh I dont do abs that much, maybe once per week if even!!! I have read before that If you have this problem that I have, that working your abs can sometimes make the problem worse as you are not cutting fat by doing them, only building your abs obviously, which is in turn making your stomach protrude even more!!!!

Someone else also told me it may be a think layer of fat that lies in behind the abs, due to too much sugar etc ..... as this is the first place that it goes to!!!!

For example of this.....look at diabetics!!! They always have the hard distended belly!!!!

Im thinking maybe best thing to do is maybe a little light cardio once or twice per week, as I DO NOT want to lose any weight or size from anywhere else on my body apart from this one area!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you pull your belly in and engage your abs, this is how you should hold yourself while lifting just to support your back. I am now in the habit of doing this all the time and your belly will become trained to say that way


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

distended Belly is most of the time down to food intolerances, mines feeling much better and flatter for the first time in years since cutting out nuts 2 weeks ago.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What ever the people above say is all good and not saying this is your prob but do the stomach vacums. I have a bad back due to poor core muscles. Under your abs is the bodys own body belt, working this can not only increase the chance of getting a flat stomach but if nothing else will keep all your core muscles tight reducing the chance of injury

I have been doing them for about 1 month and i have noticed the difference in posture and stability but also in how much flatter my stomach looks. Even if it is down to something else this will help to some degree


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the proper way to actually do stomach vacuums? I always try to suck it in but I have to do it quite hard and im not sure if thats right? Espicially when you see pics of Arnold back in the day and his is like up in his ripcage lol!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

well i am not expert but exhale then tense your stomach and make the feeling of trying to touch your spine with your belly button. should see the whole belly concave


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I so days i look pregnant lol , might try them stomach vacums


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Look into your posture before considering stomach vacuums.



retro-mental said:


> What ever the people above say is all good and not saying this is your prob but do the stomach vacums. I have a bad back due to poor core muscles. Under your abs is the bodys own body belt, working this can not only increase the chance of getting a flat stomach but if nothing else will keep all your core muscles tight reducing the chance of injury
> 
> I have been doing them for about 1 month and i have noticed the difference in posture and stability but also in how much flatter my stomach looks. Even if it is down to something else this will help to some degree


How often do you do your vacuums? how many sets?


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> well i am not expert but exhale then tense your stomach and make the feeling of trying to touch your spine with your belly button. should see the whole belly concave


Ok mate cheers, will have to dig out the Arnie books lol


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

its just all about your posture..any bodys stomach does that if you relax it enough.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope....whats happening there is that your internal organs are covered in visceral fat...its totally normal but unfortunately a bigger problem for some than others. And if your not doing some level of cardio regularly its not going anywhere. The upside is it goes easily and quickly enough but youll have to tighten up yer diet a bit and get in some type of cardio where your body temperature is greatly increased,something like jogging wearing warm gear or by wrapping cling film or a bin bag round your torso..after that youll be surprised how quickly it goes. Boxers been doing it for years and years.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Assuming I understand what it the OP is saying it's nothing to do with visceral fat, I have exactly the same. When I relax the stomach completely it just sticks out like a potbelly. I've had it at 15% and I've had it at 5%. In saying that I rarely let it relax that much. I have wondered over the years if it's actually a problem or just normal but it doesn't appear life threatening!


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've had the same issue when I was trying to get shredded. It's nothing to do with fat under the abs or anything like that, its a genetic thing and theres not alot you can do about it.

A typical example of someone like this is chuck liddel. Check him out in this pic http://www.highstakesnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/mma-chuck-liddell.jpg

ripped, in great condition, but still has the sticky out belly. It's not fat, its just his shape.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

I have the exact issue!

Last time I dieted it came down from (what my body likes me to measure) at 38" around love handles and belly button area.... down to 35". I did it wrong because I used more protein than fat and so ended up burning loads of muscle - so please don't do what I did!!

Now I am back to 38" again and on keto to hit the damm thing hard - this time doing it properly and trying to re-gain that lost muscle....

I looked at posture and have changed that element of my life ... http://stronglifts.com/lordosis-why-it-causes-lower-back-pain-how-to-fix-it/ & http://www.drbookspan.com/SittingHealthy.html

The way I pictured the best posture is to stand like "assimo" the Honda robot. Butt under and lower back out - abs braced. I have now assimilated that stance and as a bonus my back pain of many years has started to subside along with ..... http://www.fitness-training-at-home.com/glute-stretches.html

I do this b4 and after my running. BTW I changed the heel strike method of running to something less knee crunching (I have major knee issues and flat foot/plantar fasciitis)... so run now in a pose/chi style (something that I find is great for less impact on joints)... weird to start with but very rewarding!... http://echifitness.com/blog/2010/03/23/significant-differences-between-pose-method-and-chirunning/comment-page-1/#comment-1278 & http://jimhaselmaier.blogspot.com/2010/05/pose-method-vs-chi-running-vs-evolution.html.

Good luck with your efforts!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope....whats happening there is that your internal organs are covered in visceral fat...its totally normal but unfortunately a bigger problem for some than others.


Visceral fat is caused by years of abusive over eating crap so thats not entirely correct.

Posture and intolerance are the most likely cause.



cikko said:


> I have the exact issue!
> 
> Last time I dieted it came down from (what my body likes me to measure) at 38" around love handles and belly button area.... down to 35". I did it wrong because I used more protein than fat and so ended up burning loads of muscle - so please don't do what I did!!
> 
> ...


This is some great info mate, any chance you can give a run down on your exact posture routine?


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Hey Andy,

I simply do loads of streching - yoga stylee!

I also bought a medicine ball for reverse crunches and reverse streching (aimed at lower back issues) and a foam roller so I can attack the thoracic joints and higher up my back to my neck etc.

One of the best for top end issues (I have major issues with shoulder tightness & therefore CANNOT perform overhead squats of any kind without lower spinal pain).... is "shoulder dislocations" and "pec stretches" against a door frame.

The idea is not to make your muscles scream - butto feel a gentle/mild stretch. I personally cannot do this - if it doesn't hurt I don't feel like it's doing anything...just me I guess.

Have fun & thanx for "good info" comment


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

lodgi said:


> I've had the same issue when I was trying to get shredded. It's nothing to do with fat under the abs or anything like that, its a genetic thing and theres not alot you can do about it.
> 
> A typical example of someone like this is chuck liddel. Check him out in this pic http://www.highstakesnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/mma-chuck-liddell.jpg
> 
> ripped, in great condition, but still has the sticky out belly. It's not fat, its just his shape.


lol ripped? he just looks fat to me


----------

